# Audison Style - Audison money...



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Gorgeous Pair
Audison LRX 2 2 250 | eBay

Small old school
Audison VR203 Amplifier Old School Sq Made in Italy | eBay

The tits
Audison VRX1 500 Amplifier Amp High End Audio | eBay

Quattro
Audison AV Quattro 4 Channel Amplifier 4x200 w Brand New Model 2012 005046805053 | eBay

Audison LRX 5 1MT Car Amplifier | eBay

Audison LRX1 400 Car Amplifier Made in Italy Sq | eBay

Audison LRX 1 1K Mono Car Stereo Amplifier Very Nice Hertz 005046805053 | eBay

Audison LR435XR Amplifier Old School Sq Made in Italy 4 Channel | eBay

Audison SRX1 Amplifier Amplifier | eBay


----------



## KrossoverPT (Nov 7, 2011)

I have VRx1, VRx6 Direct, VRx2 on sale here on Diyma and no one looks interested...
Although... they are best of the best... you love them... you should have them


----------

